# Belleville dam 1/2/2017



## plainolhunter (Nov 15, 2007)

Fished tail waters from 9am to 4:30pm there was a few boats and several fishing from the WV shore. We caught a few sauger no size but nice to get out and fish. The other boats we talked too only had a few fish for the day as well.


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks for the report. Its a long drive for me.


----------



## plainolhunter (Nov 15, 2007)

Fishmeister, we have the same drive to get to the river, Both live in Pickerington... If I can help someone out that is great.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

With Buckeye suck in so bad,been more then a few us central Ohioans making big o trips....
I only fished Belleville once last year. Imo it was tougher for me then some of the otbers... I had a hard time finding current breaks up near the dam. Settled for a spot about 100yds from the dam an got a few saugers on a super rouge. Dead paused.
I'll be back,my wife has family in the area.gives me a excuse to fish it....
How is the wiper fishing there? Do you need launchers an big rigs? 
Big walleye?


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

plainolhunter said:


> Fishmeister, we have the same drive to get to the river, Both live in Pickerington... If I can help someone out that is great.


I grew up in Picktown...and yes it's a long drive...haha.


----------



## plainolhunter (Nov 15, 2007)

I only fish down there few times a year and has been 20 years or more sense I fished for hybrids at Belleville. Lived in Parkersburg then and would use surf rods to get out to the fish that was before the power station was added. As for walleye we catch a few but not many and only a few over 20".


----------

